# light ?



## blondlebanese (Nov 18, 2014)

would it hurt a plant to be away from under the grow light for any length of time?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 19, 2014)

It depends on how long "...any length of time..." is.  And whether they are in veg or flowering.  Tell us specifically what you are talking about--why and for how long?


----------



## blondlebanese (Nov 20, 2014)

my plants have left me no room to maneuver in.  when watering I have to move some out of the room so I can reach the ones in the back.  same when I raise the lights.  or make adjustments.  so a few times some plants have been removed from the lights for 20 minuets and placed in a room with incandescent lighting.  this brings up another question I have about lights and what it takes to ruin a plant.  just how dark must a plant have.  outside they must cope with light from a full moon.  probably street lights house lights.


----------



## pcduck (Nov 20, 2014)

No effect


----------



## Hushpuppy (Nov 20, 2014)

Many people who grow very similar to what you are doing have to do the same thing for watering or harvesting, or just cycling plants into different areas of light so that the plant can get equal lighting all around. Its not a problem to pull some plants out and into a darker area. In nature that would be equivalent  to dense clouds covering the sun for a short length of time.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 20, 2014)

Your plants do need total darkness. Light leaks during the dark period can cause problems. 
It isn't like plants outside that have moon light.. Indoor and outdoor are two different animals.


----------



## blondlebanese (Nov 20, 2014)

I have no problem complying with the rules its my curiosity that wants to know why and how indoor and outdoor are two different animals.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 20, 2014)

Well, lets see. It is fascinating to walk out of my shed where my girls are tight under LED's or whatever light. Two fans at least, either an air conditioner or heater blowing.  All the nutes, the timers, etc. 

Then I walk outside and see huge happy girls blowing in a natural breeze, not any  heating or air conditioning.  No bug problems because there are beneficials in the yard that take care of any bugs.  They are grown the way nature intended... AND mother nature tells when they are ready. No days to count.

We really have amazing info on how to do an indoor grow and get a decent product and quantity.   We are lucky we can do that.  

I don't think i have explained this well at all. THe whole environment is different no matter how we try to mimic the outdoors, we really can't, or at least I can't.  Wish I could explain it better, you just have to do both to see the difference in growth. 

Folks can argue that indoor is more potent and out door is harder to harvest which may be true.. I hope I helped your curiosity a tiny bit.  Green mojo to your grow.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Nov 21, 2014)

With indoor grows, contrary to popular belief, we don't try to mimic the outdoors (because we can't come close to what mother nature can do) so we have to do the next best thing which is try to give the plants the optimum elements that are needed for growing. That is the highest level of light energy without creating a sauna that will bake them to death. We try to give them moisture and nutrients in exact amounts so that the plants are never hungry or thirsty, without burning(overnute) or drowning them. Because of the environment being controlled, there are no natural predators to keep plant enemies in check, so we have to be careful to not bring in pests or disease and use chemicals to protect them when those things do get in. If it were possible, most people would grow outdoors rather than indoors. But climate and legalities often force us indoors.


----------



## umbra (Nov 21, 2014)

I recently moved to Cali. There is both indoor and outdoor here. The outdoor hands down is B grade weed. Everybody can tell as soon as they see it, and prices reflect it as well.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 21, 2014)

I have always bad mouthed outdoor grown pot in my own mind. But I just can't grow pounds indoors that I do outdoors.  I wouldn't want to buy od either, but no one complains about how good it is.  It is the only way for me to make oils.  That is what is so great we can do both.


----------



## whtelk (Nov 23, 2014)

:headbang2: You are who I admire on this site. You do a killer grow! Can't beat mother nature!


Rosebud said:


> Well, lets see. It is fascinating to walk out of my shed where my girls are tight under LED's or whatever light. Two fans at least, either an air conditioner or heater blowing.  All the nutes, the timers, etc.
> 
> Then I walk outside and see huge happy girls blowing in a natural breeze, not any  heating or air conditioning.  No bug problems because there are beneficials in the yard that take care of any bugs.  They are grown the way nature intended... AND mother nature tells when they are ready. No days to count.
> 
> ...


----------



## blondlebanese (Nov 23, 2014)

I'm surprised at what I'm reading.  I've been under the impression that outdoor grown is what is perfered because of larger and more dense buds.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 23, 2014)

I would call my indoor dank and A+ I would give my outdoor and A-....not a B. lol

Well thank you very much whtelk.


----------

